# "Ánimos" (Moods) for String Orchestra



## andruini

Hi, this is a little something I composed last month for String Orchestra.. I'm only a beginner in the area of composition, so I know it's not very elaborate or harmonically adventurous, but it's the first work I've done which I'm proud of.. I've only had opinions from people who either don't know about composition, or are too biased to give me an objective opinion.. So I thought I would post this here.. I hope someone can find the time to give me some comments..

Ánimos, Op. 2
(sorry for the crappy Sibelius sound )

-Andrew


----------



## andruini

I'm gonna bump this, I really want some opinions!


----------



## Bach

It's boring, but okay I suppose..


----------



## andruini

Thanks, I do realize it takes a while to get started.. I do have to work on that..
But thanks for taking the time to listen.


----------



## andruini

It would really be awesome if I could get another opinion on this..
Come on guys, I really wanna get better, and I'm open to any comments you can throw my way..
Thanks.


----------



## Air

andruini said:


> It would really be awesome if I could get another opinion on this..
> Come on guys, I really wanna get better, and I'm open to any comments you can throw my way..
> Thanks.


Not a bad effort, Andruini, quite beautiful, especially after the halfway point.

There is a feeling however, of being stuck on one chord or rather on one very long pedal point. Perhaps you could modulate or develop something to make the piece move along. Don't be afraid to try new things!

It would be nice to hear it with better dynamics and less of a midi sound, of course... (Which program did you use, by the way?)

Air


----------



## andruini

airad2 said:


> Not a bad effort, Andruini, quite beautiful, especially after the halfway point.
> 
> There is a feeling however, of being stuck on one chord or rather on one very long pedal point. Perhaps you could modulate or develop something to make the piece move along. Don't be afraid to try new things!
> 
> It would be nice to hear it with better dynamics and less of a midi sound, of course... (Which program did you use, by the way?)
> 
> Air


Thanks!
I do know what you mean about the sense of being stuck on the chord, especially for its length. It's certainly not the finished version and I will definitely try modulating into another tonal region, for sure...
About the dynamics, it's funny, it's actually the last thing I think of.. And when I do get to them, I can't decide what I want for the piece .. I guess I have to get my ideas sorted out..
The program I used is Sibelius 5.. It has quite decent sounds actually.. But I believe it will gain a whole other side when and if it's actually performed..
Thanks again for taking the time to respond!


----------



## chillowack

This piece began slowly, and although I might not quite concur with the description "boring" offered by another listener, I would say that it takes awhile to get going.

After awhile, though, more color and variety begin creeping in, and the piece becomes considerably more alive and interesting.

About the dynamics--you say they're the last thing you think of. I would suggest trying to reverse this thought process if you can: the dynamics are where so much of the feeling of the piece is found, and to ignore them is like shutting out a whole spectrum of possibilities. Music is incomplete without dynamics.

That said: I'm not sure to what extent dynamics are even possible with Sibelius--I haven't yet used the program myself (though I plan to soon). But if dynamics are an option in the software, you should most certainly explore them; and if nothing else, the dynamics should definitely be marked in the score.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Oh, andruini, what i said about the counterpoint I take that back. For some odd reason when i clicked on that link the first time it took me to a diffrent cite with a diffrent piece... I just heard this one and have somthing else entirely to say. I thought it was hardly boaring, but rather a bit long, and that feeling came upon me only twords the end. I would suggest if you agree, to tie in that mid point melody that was so exclent twords the end too. I think if that was done then you cut out that one last repetitive melody to spice it up a bit. Also as far as dynamics, I think now that it is finished you should go into sibelius and find just the volume dynamics and worry about those first and the orniments later. But with the volume.. find places where you feel the music expresses itself to be louder or softer and place the corresponding value there.. after that I thought it would be good to bring in the higher strings with some pizzacato free counter point as the cello's and basses repeat the main line or repeat and follow in suite with the pizz. or repeat and free counter until they all round back in. I thought It was quite a nice piece all things considered.


----------



## Mirror Image

As with another piece you have recently subjected, this particular piece lacks dynamics that make music flow. There's no "give and take" so to speak. There are also not many contrasts in the work (i. e. the "sweet" and the "sour"). I mean I can understand where you're wanting to take this music. Apart of the reason it sounds unemotional is because it's computer generated. Nothing from a computer will have the emotion of a real musician of course, but I realize this is a just a sample of the way the overall piece of music would sound.

I'm not particularly enthusiastic about it, because, again, the overall lack of dynamics make it very stale and emotionless.

Keep working on your music and start working on contrasts, color, rhythmic intensity, etc. These are all things that are important whether you're writing for 12 players or 100 players.


----------



## SenorTearduct

I believe it is of the utmost importance when dealing with (listining, and composing) computer playback pieces to understand that yes!, but to also get past it and imagine where the piece should rise and fall, where the sweet and sour is, so that when/if you get the chance to work with musicians to play it, you are plenty prepared to instruct them, for the imagined results. 

A symphony is and awalys will be in its best sound, when it is in the writer's head.


----------



## SenorTearduct

or at least thats what i have found


----------



## andruini

Thanks for the comments guys.. I've taken them into consideration.
I don't take this MP3 seriously and I don't listen to it much.. String midi sounds are particularly terrible and as with a SQ I recently completed, I trust the piece I hear in my head when I see the score more than this rendering.. I just wanted to get them out there and see what people thought.. I've been working on the dynamics a lot and it should be quite a different story if it's ever performed.
Thanks again for the input.


----------

